

Media streaming module for Node.js and JXcore - obastemur
https://github.com/obastemur/mediaserver

======
zaroth
Some useful tips for your implementation here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3303029/http-range-
header](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3303029/http-range-header)

If you want people to use it, I would recommend a browser compatibility chart
and perhaps some basic benchmarks, or at least some hand-waving comments about
performance and compatibility.

